# Single (or double) bucket holders



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

My wife didn't think it would come in handy when I bought my single bucket holder for my LT but I must say, I use it all the time! I can carry my hand pump weed sprayer, a shaker can of Diazinon (sp?) for the ants, plus gloves, pruning saw, etc. When I find rocks or beer/soda cans in the ditch I now have a handy place to toss then. Works for me!


----------



## Juggler (Jan 22, 2004)

I agree, we live near a high school, and I often find lots of trash around the fence line. Also, we have a few trees, and it gives me a place to put yard waste when mowing. I just bought the single hoop, and already had 4 green 5gal pickle buckets. :usa:


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

I live on a corner and when the "kiddies" come home late at night that seems to be the convenient spot to toss the "evidence" before they get home to mommy and daddy. Beer cans/bottles, cigarette packages, soda cans ... you name it. I used to pick it up and try to hold it until I got back to the garage but now it's easy to just toss it in the bucket.


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

... I think it would work for holding ice and beer too, just have to drill a small drain hole in the bottom.


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

..... :zzzs:


----------

